
The Cost of a Chargeback - jaybol
http://chargify.com/blog/the-cost-of-a-chargeback-infographic/
======
alexknight
Lovely visualization. Thanks for posting this.

------
ScottWhigham
Not my cup of tea - that infographic turned me off the content. Everyone
digests data differently, I guess.

------
hippich
I can't read text on image in some places. Too small image =(

